# to bee or no bees



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

It's a bummer for sure. I ordered from a Georgia apiary last year in November and got the bees the last week of May. I'm gonna take a year or two off from honey production and use my colonies to make up splits in July with a summer queen and forget the package bee suppliers.


----------

